# Meyer plow price



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I have been contacted by a fellow contractor who wishes to sell his Meyer plow. The spec's. on the plow are as follows;
7.5 heavy duty series poly blade.
Wiring harness and cab controls.
10 hours of total use.
1998 model. Blade has been outside for the entire duration.
Price; $2200.00.
The mounting frame will not fit my Super-Duty, so it's for the above mentioned only. I can attest to the low hours, since I do some sub-contracting work for him. I am willing to pay $1200.00 for this rig as is. Am I in the ballpark? Or do I, as all of us, what something for near nothing? Thanks in advance....


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

This was posted on a different thread: Hey got my plow on yesterday too ! Only 2900 installed 71/2 str. w/ fancy controller. 

That was for brand new, installed so $2200 seems a little steep. And you'll need the mounting frame to fit your truck. Try the $1200 figure and see what happens.

Thinking out loud though, will the 7.5' be big enough for your truck? You mention Super Duty so I'm assuming it's a full-size Ford. I've read in past threads where a 7.5' is on the small side for those trucks.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I agree with Rob - I think $1200 ( or less than 1/2 the new price) is closer to what it would be worth. The plow is three years old, has seen 10 hours work and has been stored outside. This means the sun has been cooking the paint, hoses are becoming brittle and moving parts have not been kept lubed. There is likely rust forming from being rained on. You're may discover some leaks pretty soon.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I would want at least 8' on any for Super Duty F Series, if not 8.5.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Ford super duty
8ft minimum
8.5-9ft the best

The plow will not be wide enough to clear for the rear tires on a turn. You will wish you went with the bigger plow.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

I plan on only being in the residential market for plowing. With this in mind, is the 7.5 width still small? However, I certainly understand how a small footprint could lead to potential "hang-up's" in someones driveway....


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Biggest problem will be what CT18 points out - rear tires running in the unplowed snow on a turn. Curving or circular driveways for example.

If they're straight driveways & fairly tight ones (like the modern subdivisions springing up like noxious weeds around here!) the smaller plow won't be as much of a problem, but you still may want to look into something wider for future use.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The wider blade, will help infront of garage doors. When you are turning away from the door, you can get closer with a 9'. Also the rear wheels tracking in un plowed area.

You have to figure most garage doors are 8.5' wide. So even a 9'blade should be no problem in a residential drvie. 

Geoff


----------



## HandyHaver (Oct 14, 2000)

I put a 7.5 on my s/d last year. It was a mistake. I do drives also and I was running over the unplowed snow with the back tires. I ended up putting a set of pro wings on it this year, can't wait to try them out!!

Mark


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I think that for that price you could look for a bigger and heavier duty plow. Your truck can handle one without a problem. Sitting in it pushing a 7.5 blade will make you feel pretty insignificant when you think that you could be runnin something a foot and a half bigger. Now that may not seem like much but it will make a huge difference when plowing even on driveways. I always run the biggest blade that I can for each truck. The idea is to maximize your productivity.


----------



## cthom (Aug 30, 2001)

*MEYER*

Hey here in MO, i am getting a 7 1/2 for 2,600 installed and plus tax. i would shop around. That would be a meyers 71/2 stl for a f-150.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

wrtenterprises,

You didn't say if your SD is SRW or DRW. Either way, you will not be happy with a MEYER 7.5 on a full size truck used for commercial plowing. Go for a C/Huskey series. They are considerably tougher and more durable. go either 8' or 8.5'. If you do have a dually, go with a 9'. Just remember, when you go too big on a small truck, on those heavy 1-2' snows, you will just be spinning your wheels with a straight blade breaking trail.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Meyer does make a CP-7.5 ("heavy duty series poly blade"), which is what the person claimed to be selling. WRT can check that by looking to see if it has 4 springs & 6 ribs. If it only has 3 springs and 4 ribs its the STP-7.5 lighter duty plow. I agree with 75 & Mick that $1,200.00 is a good price to go for for that one. Although Meyer says not to, there are PS Members that have said they have successfully mounted wings to their poly plows, so WRT could get that plow and for + or - $180.00 make it the wider plow needed for his truck (if its a DRW).


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Sorry, my bad!

I didnt even see the heavy duty OR the Poly part. They are so rare, compared to the ST-90 (7.5') light dutys.


----------



## wrtenterprises (Mar 10, 2001)

Thanks to all who have replied, and it is SWR. I still have not made a decision on the plow yet, but BRL's idea to install wings is quite interesting. My total for this setup would be $1800.00 including wings, mounting frame, all hardware, and installation. Not to bad if the plow checks out to be fine...

Thanks again to all.....


----------

